
Beep Networks - sinak
https://www.beepnetworks.com/
======
beardicus
As others mentioned, this is using LoRaWAN radios, which are typically stated
as having a range of around ten miles. Here is a group that's trying to build
up a worldwide LoRa network that's free and open:
[https://thethingsnetwork.org/](https://thethingsnetwork.org/)

------
dplarson
They have a datasheet [0] for an "Environmental Monitoring Sensor" which lists
a line-of-sight range of 50 miles and 1–3 miles in urban settings. For
comparison, Digi's XBee PRO ZigBee wireless modules have a line-of-sight range
of 2 miles [1]. I'm a little bit skeptical about the 50 mile range claim
(seems too good to be true), but this is an interesting product nonetheless.

[0]:
[http://www.beepnetworks.com/img/datasheet.pdf](http://www.beepnetworks.com/img/datasheet.pdf)

[1]: [http://www.digi.com/products/xbee-rf-solutions/rf-
modules/xb...](http://www.digi.com/products/xbee-rf-solutions/rf-modules/xbee-
zigbee#specifications)

~~~
rvloock
Is it possible that they just use a LoRa radio? The frequency seems to match
and the claimed ranges make me think in that direction.

~~~
mbrock
[https://medium.com/@dconrad/how-new-long-range-radios-
will-c...](https://medium.com/@dconrad/how-new-long-range-radios-will-change-
the-internet-of-things-ed8e6b5e367f)

Post by Beep Networks cofounder.

> Our team at Beep Networks is now working with LoRa radios here in San
> Francisco, and we’re getting signals through at over a mile of range. That’s
> in the city, through walls, with a tiny battery-powered sensor device — no
> towers or giant antennas involved. We know folks who are getting 10 miles in
> every direction when they put these radios on towers in rural areas, where
> there’s less interference.

------
jlgaddis
These are transmitters and the signals they send out have to be received
somewhere. Where are the receivers, how much do they cost, and where would one
get started building out the "receiving side" of one of these networks?

------
pmontra
The range of operating temperature is undefined in the datasheet. Would that
work outdoors in winter or in direct sunlight? Think Alaska or the tropics.
Humidity is pretty important too.

------
zump
So, it's a box?

